# Kudzo- Don't Spray it; It Eat!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.thekitchn.com/did-you-know-you-can-eat-kudzu-92488

If you live in the South, chances are that there food growing on hills, ditches and up trees that you see as an invasive plant. Don't ignore it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

> The leaves can be used like spinach and eaten raw, chopped up and baked in quiches


"Baked in quiches"... Really??? You eat quiche?

I have a rule (actually a couple of them which apply here).

I NEVER eat food that came out of a vending machine.

That being said, I NEVER eat food that you cannot buy a facsimile thereof, from a vending machine.

I have NEVER seen quiche in a vending machine.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My favorite Kudzu Poem...

KUDZU LOVE

My love for you 
Is like the kudzu,
That surrounds us in this place;
Changing the landscape of my life
Forever;
It is Unyielding , 
Unrelenting 
And cannot
Be contained


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Inor - Is there any kudzu in Arizona? Doubt it. Hush.
@Slippy - Think about me when you are grazing through kudzu.

:vs_smirk:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> @Inor - Is there any kudzu in Arizona? Doubt it. Hush.
> @Slippy - Think about me when you are grazing through kudzu.
> 
> :vs_smirk:


As of a few years ago, I'm not sure Kudzu has made the jump over the Mighty Mississippi


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> @Inor - Is there any kudzu in Arizona? Doubt it. Hush.
> @Slippy - Think about me when you are grazing through kudzu.
> 
> :vs_smirk:


If it ain't poisonous, it doesn't grow in Arizona. We're real men here! :vs_lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

For those of you that don't know about Kudzu, it is an invasive climbing vine like vegetation that supposedly was brought into the US from Japan and other areas of Southeast Asia for Erosion Control and Livestock Feed. Kudzu obviously thrives in warm humid climates so the Southeastern US was a natural habitat for Kudzu.

BUT...you cannot kill Kudzu. 

Seriously, You can kill it but it ain't easy so I suspect that back in the late 1800 Glyphosate was probably difficult to find at the Home Depot! 

Drive down most rural roads in the south and you'll see Kudzu that has taken over barns, old houses, power lines, old cars etc.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

*Song of the Kudzu Vine
*

by Ollie Reeves, Poet Laureate of Georgia

The Kudzu vine is a hardy plant
And it grows where other good vines can't;
Where the land is poor and the clay banks stand
And the gullies run through the tortured land.Here it spreads its leaves on the wasting loam
And it sends it roots and clusters home. 
And it saves the farmer hours of toil
As it spreads these roots to hold the soil.Ah, you may have watched the black snake run
To the shaded hole from the blistering sun, 
And you may have stood at the old race track
As the thoroughbreds came thundering back;

And you have seen the swallow's flight,
And the shooting star in the deep dark night,
But until you've watched kudzu grow,
You've never seen the fastest show,

Over the rock piles, under the brush,
Climbing the hillsides on with a rush,
Down the ditches, into the glade
Shielding the earth with a comforting shade.

There goes kudzu ever in flight,
Swift in the sunshine, swifter at night.
Happy the hog and grateful the kine
Nourished by food that's held in the vine,

Happy the farmer, happy the day
Gathering kudzu, tossing the hay,
Come join the chorus, help us to sing
Down with erosion, "Kudzu is king!"

More from Chapter 3, "The Miracle Vine," in _Front Porch Farmer by_ Channing Cope (1949)

"I ask that you lay aside all prejudices... . For some reason, possibly the fact that the miracle vine will run up on trees and telephone wires and will take over yards and empty lots in city areas, there is great prejudice against kudzu."

For some reason!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 101211


Look at all that food!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have mowed, hacked, and burned ACRES of that crap, as it came into my Grandparents yard. It also "hides" huge crevaces in the hillside, and as a child we had fun playing hide and seek in "the hills".


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> I have mowed, hacked, and burned ACRES of that crap, as it came into my Grandparents yard. It also "hides" huge crevaces in the hillside, and as a child we had fun playing hide and seek in "the hills".


And it probably is a home for those damn chiggers too!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

OH @Inor chiggers..
His favorite memory of the "Turtle meeting"..


----------

